

Hack ‘n’ Slash now 1.0 and Extra Hackable - danso
http://www.doublefine.com/news/comments/hack_n_slash_now_1.0_and_extra_hackable/

======
imslavko
I have never heard of it but watching videos it seems to be a puzzle game with
an interesting game mechanics: you can "change the code game is executing"
right inside the game.

~~~
kevingadd
It's not a facade or a gimmick, either; they ship a lua decompiler and the
hacking UI is based on decompilation/recompilation of the game scripts.

~~~
snogglethorpe
Is the portion of the code the user can hack being run in a separate sandboxed
execution context, or can the user really change _everything_ written in Lua
should he try hard enough...?

~~~
famousactress
Brandon (I think that's his name) actually went out of his way to avoid
sandboxing and deliver the premise as authentically as possible. He's talked
about it in a few videos in more detail -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FgC_284eNU#t=88](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FgC_284eNU#t=88)

------
riffraff
grim fandango was written in lua? :O

~~~
akavel
...and Far Cry, and Baldur's Gate, and WoW, and Angry Birds, and...

Lua is ubiquitous in game programming (as a scripting language), see e.g.:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Lua-
scripted_video_gam...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Lua-
scripted_video_games) or browse through some game programming related job
openings.

~~~
danschuller
I wish is a little bit more ubiquitous everywhere else. It's a great language
and would have been a far better Javascript!

~~~
Slackwise
I always liken Lua to "JavaScript, with all the bad parts removed".

